# Glückwunsch: Emma Roberts wird volljährig!



## Stefan102 (10 Feb. 2012)

​
Die süße Emma Roberts wird erwachsen. Die „Scream 4“-Darstellerin feiert heute ihren 21. Geburtstag und das bedeutet in den USA: Emma ist endlich volljährig! Sicher wird sie heute ein rauschendes Fest feiern, zusammen mit Familie und Freunden.

Wer sicher mit dabei ist – wenn es der Drehstress erlaubt – ist ihre berühmte Tante Julia Roberts (44) und vielleicht ist ja auch Kollege Zac Efron (24) mit von der Partie, mit dem sich Emma in letzter Zeit so gut verstehen soll. Wer wohl leider eher nicht mitfeiern wird, ist Glee-Star Chord Overstreet (22), mit dem Emma in einer Beziehung war. Die beiden trennten sich kürzlich.

Wir sind gespannt, wie Emma ihren bedeutsamen 21. Geburtstag feiern wird, und sind uns sicher, sie wird dabei wieder stilvoll gekleidet sein und hinreißend aussehen. Mal sehen, ob sie sich eher mädchenhaft zeigen wird oder sich für einen, dem Anlass entsprechenden, erwachsenen Lady-Look entscheiden wird.
(Quelle: promiflash)


----------



## Q (10 Feb. 2012)

feiert ihr zusammen?  :thx:


----------



## Emilysmummie (10 Feb. 2012)

*gemeinsame Party? *


----------



## Strassenfeger (10 Feb. 2012)

Glückwunsch Emma !!


----------



## Little_Lady (10 Feb. 2012)

jetzt darf sie saufen aber das durfte Demi mit 3 ja auch schon.


----------



## bootskrum (10 Feb. 2012)

happy birthday Emma


----------



## Cedric (18 Feb. 2012)

Süß die Kleine. Und sieht noch so jung aus. Hoffentlich kommt mal was im Bikini. Werd sie immer im Blick behalten. Danke für den Beitrag!


----------

